
A Whirlwind Tutorial on Creating Really Teensy ELF Executables for Linux - xelxebar
http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.htmlK
======
peter_d_sherman
HN tells me this link is:
[http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.htm...](http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.htmlK)
\-- htmlK? I removed the K at the end and it works fine...

